# Metformin vs berberine and other GDA



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

Do you use metformi ? I read John meadows use it with nolvadex (on a famous another board ) for health and granly aspect. He said he doesnt care about igf1 decrease and for him its totally bullshit cause of the AAS we use to offset that.

I read JP prefer berberine use when h'es ON and R-ALA when on cruise (RALA dont decrease igf1)

Do you guys use some kind of GDA like these ?

thanks


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I have just started using berberine today so nothing to report yet.

Still undecided if I should use it pre workout I've read conflicting things (medows says yes to pre). Same as pre-bed usage.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I have just started using berberine today so nothing to report yet.
> 
> Still undecided if I should use it pre workout I've read conflicting things (medows says yes to pre). Same as pre-bed usage.


 thanks mate. I ordered beberine too.

Any other inputs guys ?


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

I started using metformin two weeks ago but haven't noticed any differences so far. I'm not testing blood glucose levels so I'm not sure what to really look for. No changes to muscle fullness etc, only difference is my appetite is slightly reduced.


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcus-d said:


> I started using metformin two weeks ago but haven't noticed any differences so far. I'm not testing blood glucose levels so I'm not sure what to really look for. No changes to muscle fullness etc, only difference is my appetite is slightly reduced.


 How much are you using? I noticed minor differences on 1500mg slightly fuller/less water retention like a very very very mild version of the effects of slin.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Drol said:


> How much are you using? I noticed minor differences on 1500mg slightly fuller/less water retention like a very very very mild version of the effects of slin.


 1,000 mg a day (split over two doses). I've not noticed a huge difference. I look fuller on low calorie days i suppose, but otherwise no notable changes.


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcus-d said:


> 1,000 mg a day (split over two doses). I've not noticed a huge difference. I look fuller on low calorie days i suppose, but otherwise no notable changes.


 The effects are small you probably won't. notice much more but it has its benefits, I'm just using it between blasts of insulin to return sensitivity.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Drol said:


> The effects are small you probably won't. notice much more but it has its benefits, I'm just using it between blasts of insulin to return sensitivity.


 Sounds like a good plan. I'm just using it whilst reverse dieting


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I have just started using berberine today so nothing to report yet.
> 
> Still undecided if I should use it pre workout I've read conflicting things (medows says yes to pre). Same as pre-bed usage.


 @Dr Gearhead @supertesty

I've run out of Metformin and thinking of trying Berberine.

What dose did/are you taking and can you recommend the brand you bought?

Just looking on Amazon now but a few makes and quite a difference in price...


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Just bought it off eBay. I keep forgetting to take it though !!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Matador from Anabolic Designs.

Excellent GDA.


----------

